# Two WW2 R/Os interviewed



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Two lovely old chaps remember their time on Liberties.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Many in the group might want to know that one of the two men, both WWII veterans and silent keys now, Don Berger, W4CQC, was the owner and chief operator of "Tampa Radio/WPD". He was the best split phone 500 kHz watch keeper I've ever heard in action. He'd answer ships calling while he was sending WX by hand on 420 kHz (and HF) give them a QRY turns number and resume sending the weather without a moment lost. The other operator was George H. Cave, Jr., W4KDX, also a wonderful operator and WWII vet.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

djringjr said:


> Many in the group might want to know that one of the two men, both WWII veterans and silent keys now, Don Berger, W4CQC, was the owner and chief operator of "Tampa Radio/WPD". He was the best split phone 500 kHz watch keeper I've ever heard in action. He'd answer ships calling while he was sending WX by hand on 420 kHz (and HF) give them a QRY turns number and resume sending the weather without a moment lost. The other operator was George H. Cave, Jr., W4KDX, also a wonderful operator and WWII vet.


A sad note dj. But good to know they had rich lives. Calm seas and a static free ether for those two gentlemen.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Harry Nicholson said:


> A sad note dj. But good to know they had rich lives. Calm seas and a static free ether for those two gentlemen.


Thanks for posting Harry. I spent 25 years doing the FFC radio inspections, numerous installation and repairs on SS John W Brown in Baltimore Md. I worked with two great WW2 Radio Officers, Ralph Albers and Tom Gibson. We always had a good time and got on though coming from opposite sides of the Atlantic. It was always a treat to listen to all of the WW2 mariners who came onboard, including several UK mariners, some Vindi boys, and sharing their time and stories.
Bill


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

That's very interesting. When I was a young R/O on the US coast in British ships, i was under the mistaken impression (due to our British training) that I had to send TRs to the nearest station when QTP or QTO. So I often sent TR to WPD when calling at Tampa. Even sent MSG to the agent and OBS. A good coast station.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I recall on several occasions, reps from WCC, and WSL touting for business from commercial traffic, I think somewhere down the East Coast Tropical Radio Admin, was one.


----------

